# Solved: Internet Explorer Work Offline/ Online Dialogue



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

When I'm on a website in Internet Explorer for a while, I get a message saying that there was no connection detected, and there are two buttons at the bottom, Work Offline and Work Online. I have Cable Modem. Is this supposed to appeare?

Windows XP Pro.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

1. With IE open, click Tools - Internet Options, and click the Connections tab.
- Make sure it says "never dial a connection"
- Click Apply, then OK.

2. With IE still open, Click FILE and check that "WORK OFFLINE" does NOT have a checkmark next to it. If it does, just left click it once.

That should do the trick.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I had that setting allready.
I just get that message rearly.
Why?


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Look in the registry: START - RUN - REGEDIT, and hit Enter.

Using regedit, find the folder: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WebCheck 

And check that these two *String* keys are set to auto: 
"LoadSens"="auto" 
"LoadLCE"="auto" 

Create them if you have to. 

Reboot.

If these values get changed back by themselves after a reboot, then check the Run key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

If you find an entry called "loadwc", delete it and reboot again


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I have those 2 registries but it says under the value columb Yes. Where does it say Auto?


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Double click both "LoadSens" and "LoadLCE" and change the "Value Data" from Yes TO auto. Make "auto" lower case.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

What does setting it to auto do?


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

its gonna hopefully prevent your "work offline" from showing up


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Is it still gonna appeare if it detects that there is no connection?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

And, if it's set to yes, what does the yes option do?


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q303346


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

the "yes" is why it is telling you that there is no connection.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

If it's set an auto and your internet connection is really not connected, is it still gonna sense no internet connection?


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

yes


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

And if it's set at yes what does that do?


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Having it set to Yes is causing the "no connection" error.

QUOTE:
CAUSE
This behavior may occur if there is a corrupted file in your Temporary Internet Files or History folder or there is an inappropriate setting for the System Event Notification Service (SENS) in your system registry. In some configurations, this problem may occur if the SENS settings in your system registry are set to yes instead of auto.
End QUOTE


----------

